# Custom sized or extra large desk tops?



## Chamberfield (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm considering building a custom sit/stand studio desk, but I want a really large desk top... for example 36" deep and 80" long. Seems everywhere I search, IKEA for example, only offers 30" maximum depth.

I was able to find custom sized hardwood table tops, but these are really heavy - some over 150lbs. I was hoping to find something lightweight that wouldn't break the motorized sit/stand legs.

Does anyone know if extra large or custom sized desktop are available anywhere?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 4, 2021)

Is there anything stopping you from building something?


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 4, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Is there anything stopping you from building something?


Well, a skill-saw for starters. I don't want to cut my own piece of wood. 

I'm asking if there any sites that offer extra large or custom sized desktops already made. I was going to buy the sit-stand legs separately.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 4, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> Well, a skill-saw for starters. I don't want to cut my own piece of wood.
> 
> I'm asking if there any sites that offer extra large or custom sized desktops already made. I was going to buy the sit-stand legs separately.


Do you have a family member or extended family who does woodworking? I had my cousin fabricate the top of a gorgeous desk. While it wasn't cheap an equivalent priced desk from any music retailer would have been in the middle-tier range, if not leaning closer toward the garbage dump range 

Think my desk was about $450-500 all in. And, I sourced legs myself setting me back $250 for them alone... (Included in that 450-500).... Steel legs, fully height adjustable as needed for a sit-stand experience... But being from the US... Lets be real - even though I _could_ stand, reality dictates I only write music sitting on my cushiony arse 🍑) $200 in labor and wood. Legs can be had for waay less than I paid... I just chose to go for the upper end so people can stand around my desk, eat cheese while sipping wine... (Or at least that's what I tell myself)

Seriously though... you'll get something much nicer if you can find someone you know who's up for the task. In my case they had access to some serious equipment so their time was all of 30 mins. All-in-all I paid more for the lumber than their time... I had to do the staining to keep the price reasonable but it was kind of awesome getting my hands dirty as part of the project...


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm realizing now that I'll probably have to get a slab of wood and make my own, which I was trying to avoid because I'm lazy. I was hoping maybe there was some sort of Shangri-La resource where composers got their desk components, but apparently it doesn't exist.


----------



## rgames (Feb 5, 2021)

You might have more luck looking for a dining room table. That's about the right size.

Other than that, have you checked with woodworkers' supply stores and custom furniture makers? Those would be my go-to for that kind of thing. I just had some custom studio furniture made and went to a local furniture maker.

I've also found similar things at those oddball furniture stores (i.e. not chains). Every major city has a few and if you go into the store you can find some unusual stuff including very large pieces.

rgames


----------



## fakemaxwell (Feb 5, 2021)

I used to be a big giant desk guy too. Found that you just start to....put stuff on the desk. You put EVERYTHING on the desk. You end up with a very messy workspace.

I've since "downsized" to a Jarvis standing desk (60inx30in) and it's been overall nicer. Anything bigger would just be a clutter trap. But that's me, you may be much more organized.

You don't need anything custom- just go to your local home improvement store and get an unfinished interior door. Solid core preferable, heavy but not insanely so. Can probably get away with a hollow core if you don't load it up like crazy. Any saw horse type legs will hold it fine, or do the ole Amazon 2x4 (https://www.aboutamazon.com/news/workplace/how-to-build-your-own-amazon-door-desk).


----------



## ABalvin (Feb 5, 2021)

On Etsy I've seen wood tops of many sizes. Those are usually from independent manufacturers. I think is you looking for a specific top, probably you can find one there. I know this because i was looking for an extra table for my studio like a month ago and found etsy and they had lots of options.
Of course you can buy the motorized legs someplace else.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 5, 2021)

Bought this desk before I started getting heavily into writing music but I love it


----------



## brek (Feb 5, 2021)

Look at getting some butcher block from Home depot. That's what we used for all the workstations at my old studio, but it can get pretty expensive. 

I got this one for my house over the summer:








Interbuild Solid Acacia 6.2 ft. L x 36 in. D x 1 in. T, Butcher Block Island Countertop, Light Oak 669247 - The Home Depot


Interbuild acacia solid hardwood countertops add a touch of warmth and drama to any kitchen. Acacia is tough, with a density comparable to Teak. Acacia countertops have random length and width slats that



www.homedepot.com





Looks like they make others around the size you're looking for. 

It is only 1 inch thick and started sagging in the back from the weight of the monitors. I switched my displays out for a 4k tv... and it hasn't gotten worse. 

The 1 inch thickness is nice for bringing the knees closer to the keys, but I will need to figure out a way to better support it at some point.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 5, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Do you have a family member or extended family who does woodworking? I had my cousin fabricate the top of a gorgeous desk. While it wasn't cheap an equivalent priced desk from any music retailer would have been in the middle-tier range, if not leaning closer toward the garbage dump range
> 
> Think my desk was about $450-500 all in. And, I sourced legs myself setting me back $250 for them alone... (Included in that 450-500).... Steel legs, fully height adjustable as needed for a sit-stand experience... But being from the US... Lets be real - even though I _could_ stand, reality dictates I only write music sitting on my cushiony arse 🍑) $200 in labor and wood. Legs can be had for waay less than I paid... I just chose to go for the upper end so people can stand around my desk, eat cheese while sipping wine... (Or at least that's what I tell myself)
> 
> Seriously though... you'll get something much nicer if you can find someone you know who's up for the task. In my case they had access to some serious equipment so their time was all of 30 mins. All-in-all I paid more for the lumber than their time... I had to do the staining to keep the price reasonable but it was kind of awesome getting my hands dirty as part of the project...


@jcrosby 

Do you have a picture? I love desk-porn! 😍
Thanks


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 6, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @jcrosby
> 
> Do you have a picture? I love desk-porn! 😍
> Thanks


Ha! Sure


----------



## GingerMaestro (Feb 6, 2021)

This guy has free plans for an “easy” to build diy desk
The desks he builds for his own customers are really beautiful

Instagram :@monkwood_ #monkwooddiydesk 





__





Maker of studio desks and gathering tables


Craftsman Handmade Reclaimed Custom Wood Furniture Interior Design Quality for Modern Vintage Industrial Decor Walnut , Poplar, salvaged slab,



monkwoodstudio.com


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 6, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Ha! Sure


@jcrosby 

Thanks
Impressed 
That’s really a beautiful desk! It doesn’t look homemade at all 👍
OTOH if I made one with my available woodworking skill-set we’d have a large piece of plywood sitting on top of milk crates 😱


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 6, 2021)

fakemaxwell said:


> I used to be a big giant desk guy too. Found that you just start to....put stuff on the desk. You put EVERYTHING on the desk. You end up with a very messy workspace.
> 
> I've since "downsized" to a Jarvis standing desk (60inx30in) and it's been overall nicer. Anything bigger would just be a clutter trap. But that's me, you may be much more organized.
> 
> You don't need anything custom- just go to your local home improvement store and get an unfinished interior door. Solid core preferable, heavy but not insanely so. Can probably get away with a hollow core if you don't load it up like crazy. Any saw horse type legs will hold it fine, or do the ole Amazon 2x4 (https://www.aboutamazon.com/news/workplace/how-to-build-your-own-amazon-door-desk).


I find there’s just no getting around cable clutter. Or rather there’s a constant battle between convenience and clutter, so a certain amount of cabling has to be present, even more if you are trying to do video production along with music. Even with a hidden built in shelf under the desktop designed to hold cables, power converters and strips, drives, etc. still too much exposed cabling is required to run to the various bits of gear.


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 6, 2021)

fakemaxwell said:


> I used to be a big giant desk guy too. Found that you just start to....put stuff on the desk. You put EVERYTHING on the desk. You end up with a very messy workspace.



You bring up a good point. I probably don't need something as wide as 80" but I like the extra depth 36" because I like having my keyboard and mouse in front of the piano keyboard, and that leaves extra room for other pieces of gear and the monitors etc. I'm not a fan of the pull-out keyboard drawers underneath - I like having everything on top of the desk.

Hmmm, now I might re-think the entire set up and consider a more compact desk and move some of the gear to the sides, so everything isn't on the desk.


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 6, 2021)

Here's my current desk. I hodge-podged an add-on in the front to accommodate my keyboard and mouse. The total depth from front to back is 36". After years of experimentation, I find this set up the most ergonomical for me. Now I'd like to move to a sit/stand set up. 

I suppose I could get a shorter length desk and move the audio monitors to floor stands so there's less weight on the desk.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 6, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> Here's my current desk. I hodge-podged an add-on in the front to accommodate my keyboard and mouse. The total depth from front to back is 36". After years of experimentation, I find this set up the most ergonomical for me. Now I'd like to move to a sit/stand set up.
> 
> I suppose I could get a shorter length desk and move the audio monitors to floor stands so there's less weight on the desk.


The size you are looking for -36”x80” sounds like a big door, which you may find a wide selection of and can be found “uncut” (without the hole for the knob). If weight is a concern find one the right size that is hollow core, or made thinner, or a lighter wood (pine or cheaper wood is lighter) then there would be no cutting at all. You can even find a metal doors that have a great smooth painted surface that are not too heavy. Or a composite door or translucent door, even the right thickness plexiglass would work, and be see through. All cool ideas that could be picked up locally and not have to be cut (or they will cut it there for you). Somewhere like home depot would even give you free home delivery atm.


----------



## BenG (Feb 6, 2021)

IKEA sells the Karlby in 42" depth as well. This is what I used to build my desk...


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 6, 2021)

brek said:


> Look at getting some butcher block from Home depot. That's what we used for all the workstations at my old studio, but it can get pretty expensive.


Your set up is almost exactly what I'm trying to achieve! I love your audio monitor stands, did you build those?

I'll have to look into weight limitations for sit/stand legs. I'm a little worried that butcher block might be too heavy. But otherwise, a great solution for a large desk.


----------



## BenG (Feb 6, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> Your set up is almost exactly what I'm trying to achieve! I love your audio monitor stands, did you build those?
> 
> I'll have to look into weight limitations for sit/stand legs. I'm a little worried that butcher block might be too heavy. But otherwise, a great solution for a large desk.


I believe those monitor stands are IKEA (Lack?) shelves with their angled legs. Almost bought the same ones myself but no longer available at my store.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 6, 2021)

99% of hardware stores will cut the wood for you for free. You just have to ask and come prepared with all the measurements. Thats how I build my kitchen.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 8, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @jcrosby
> 
> Thanks
> Impressed
> ...


Thanks. I did the staining, and designed the dimensions in sketchup before giving it to my cousin... He deserves the bulk of the credit, he's one hell of a woodworker... My woodworking skills are about the same as yours so that's why I enlisted his help 

Funny enough you just reminded me of my uncles shady drum stool which consisted of milk crates and the seat from a broken drum stool 

These are the legs I went with if you ever decide to take a crack at it...
*EDIT*: Amazon links never past properly on here... Search for:
​ErgoMax Height Adjustable Crank Desk Frame​


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 8, 2021)

@jcrosby
If you inadvertently address me as Uncle K I totally understand! lol
Your uncle sounds like he appreciates the well honed focus that goes into utilizing duct tape,rope and nails to create our unique approach to handy work and in our effort to keep American craftsmanship alive! 🇺🇸
Ironically I’ve been a vegetarian for years but I keep being referred to as butcher. 😱


----------

